# Bahnsen's lectures on the WCF now in .mp3



## crhoades (Nov 30, 2005)

Find them here

The first 10 lectures are being downloaded as we speak! 9 lectures on Ch. 1 on the Holy Scripture. Suh-weet!


----------



## Solo Christo (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice! Thanks a bunch Chris!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 1, 2005)

How is the quality of the recordings?


----------



## crhoades (Dec 1, 2005)

I've listened to the first 2 and they are fine. These were recorded right before he passed away and were delivered to his congregation. By this time they had worked out all of the recording kinks. 

Go on...spend a couple of bucks and try one out!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> Go on...spend a couple of bucks and try one out!



Sure ... but I bet they are like peanuts ...


----------

